# Joint Statutory Declarations?



## msbomp (Sep 30, 2013)

Hi all,
I've looked around a lot online and on this forum but haven't been able to find an answer to my particular question.

Just wondering if my parents are able to write their stat dec together as "we" and just both sign it and include certified copies of both their passports? Or should they just write one each separately? Or will a stat dec from one parent be enough (I'll be getting ones from other friends and family also)? I just figure if they can write it together it will be less excess and we will have plenty of other evidence. Same goes for my partners parents. 

Has anyone had friends/family write joint stat decs? What do you think?

Thanks


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

An immigration agent on here said once that joint stat decs don't carry any legal weight. They only do if it's only one person writing it/signing it. Take it with a grain of salt since I only rememeber seeing that said once, but... worth taking into consideration at least.


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

My co-workers wrote joint statements together but they each had their own statement to sign.

The case officer never had an issue with it done that way.


----------



## CCMS (Oct 10, 2013)

My advise would be to make separate statements.


----------



## GBP (Jun 1, 2013)

if it is not too much hassle, I would write two separate stat dec instead of a joint stat dec.


----------



## tulauras (Sep 1, 2013)

A joint stat dec is not a stat dec, it's just words on paper with your signature underneath. I can't really understand why you would do this - it's not so much of a hassle to write two stat decs, and you can even use some of the same language (as long as it's true for you).

In order for it to have any legal weight, you must write and sign your stat dec separately.


----------

